# English national opera



## Opera (Nov 30, 2011)

Sign up to win 2 free tickets at the London Coliseum to watch a performance by the English National Opera this upcoming January! Just click here


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what is the opera?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Interesting. The OP is listed as having 0 posts. How is that possible?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

> Interesting. The OP is listed as having 0 posts. How is that possible?


I recently read something about being active for 10 post or so.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> Interesting. The OP is listed as having 0 posts. How is that possible?


Posts in community forum don't count. Otherwise I would have 100,000


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Posts in community forum don't count. Otherwise I would have 100,000


Must be a zero in my memory banks because I think I have been told this numerous times and cointinue to forget, but it was a way to drag up an old and totally useless thread.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> Must be a zero in my memory banks because I think I have been told this numerous times and cointinue to forget, but it was a way to drag up an old and totally useless thread.


Had I looked and seen this is in the Community Forum. I'd have thought it was in an opera forum.


----------

